# Dreaming while married



## ohiojohn (Sep 22, 2015)

My wife and I have been together for 4 years. I have never cheated, nor do I plan on it. I love my family and they are my top priority. 

Last night I had a very vivid dream about connecting with another woman. This is not the first time. Every month or two I will have one of these dreams where I meet, flirt and connect with someone other than my wife. The dreams aren't overly sexual. I don't feel aroused when I wake up, and I don't really remember anything specifically physical or explicit. Generally I am talking with and enjoying the company of another woman - as a friend, companion and romantic interest. There is always an attraction, laughing and great conversation. Some touching and kissing too - but this is about the limit of physical pleasure before I - in my dream - start to fight with the inner conflict of taking it further.

This is always with a woman I have never met. It's not even necessarily the same woman. There is no common physical trait that ties them together. It isn't someone that I know. The only thing that is consistent is the strong connection and enjoyment of the time I spend with this person. I also know, in my dream, that I am a married man. I do feel that what I'm doing is wrong. I am enjoying the connection with another woman too much, and I want it to continue. But I feel guilty while I am doing it. 

I don't awake with overwhelming feelings of guilt. I know this is just a dream. but I am sad and disappointed to some degree when I awake to find this isn't real. I'd like to know if others have experienced such dreams and what you feel they mean.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

good evening
nothing wrong with dreams - and they are not under your control.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've had similar dreams both when I was married and now that I'm not. I've also had dreams with the common elements of me climbing huge trees and others where I'm able to flap my arms and fly.... I'm not sure what any of this means (if anything) other than when I'm sleeping my brain is still having fun. I wouldn't read anything into it regarding your marriage. If you're happy in your marriage let it go.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

A recurring theme in your dreams is more likely to be something than nothing. Your subconscious may be trying to tell you something. Often the interpretation is not straightforward. For example I often get questions in another forum from girls who are dreaming about their ex boyfriends. They ask "does this mean I secretly still love / desire him?" or, " Does this mean we will get back together?", when the most likely interpretation is that something in the current relationship looks like something that happened in the old relationship and this is the subconscious saying heads up, it's happening again.

Based on my memory of what happens in marriages about the age of yours, Could it be that you are not connecting as much as you used to with your wife and your subconscious is missing the interactions? 

Another suggestion is to start a dream journal. When you wake up quickly write down every thing you can remember from the dream. Then look up the symbols in a dream dictionary like Dreammoods.com . Usually it will give you something to think about. Remember your subconscious is not infallible.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Enjoy your dreams and don't sweat it, unless you think it's your subconscious telling you what you're missing in your marriage.

Your spouse and your marriage doesn't own the space between your ears.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

When I dream, I never once have had a dream with my wife in it and we've married for 26 years. I always though this was weird but given it's never been a happy marriage I guess it's not too surprising.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Been married 20 something years, I have dreamt my husband less than, 10 times. Once, I dreamt he cheated and when he woke me up with a kiss, I punched him. I was so angry, I know stupid right.

Just don't tell your wife about your dreams. Tr y to figure out what's lacking in your marriage.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> A recurring theme in your dreams is more likely to be something than nothing. Your subconscious may be trying to tell you something. Often the interpretation is not straightforward. For example I often get questions in another forum from girls who are dreaming about their ex boyfriends. They ask "does this mean I secretly still love / desire him?" or, " Does this mean we will get back together?", when the most likely interpretation is that something in the current relationship looks like something that happened in the old relationship and this is the subconscious saying heads up, it's happening again.
> 
> Based on my memory of what happens in marriages about the age of yours, Could it be that you are not connecting as much as you used to with your wife and your subconscious is missing the interactions?
> 
> Another suggestion is to start a dream journal. When you wake up quickly write down every thing you can remember from the dream. Then look up the symbols in a dream dictionary like Dreammoods.com . Usually it will give you something to think about. Remember your subconscious is not infallible.


At least you aren't screwing every female with a pulse like me.

I agree with the Nail here. You are longing for a more satisfying connection with your wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Me Vietare (Nov 26, 2014)

Dream analysis is bunkum pure and simple. It has the same scientific validity as astrology.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just didn't know this was an issue. Since I first discovered girls they have occupied my fascination and dreams constantly. Would Say 80% of my dreams involve women. I think that's pretty normal to dream of the opposite sex.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I keep having a dream where I am on the school bus with no pants / underwear on


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

don't obsess over the dreams. leave them where they belong - between your ears in the middle of the night. who knows what they mean.


----------

